# Choosing a new Space Marine Chapter round 2...



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay the choices have been narrowed from 9 Chapters to 4 and its time to, hopefully, finally decide which Chapter I will be modelling/painting/playing for the foreseeable future.

For your consideration we have the Marines of Round 2:

* 1) Scythes of the Emperor*









* 2) Invaders*









* 3) Knights of Gryphonne*









* 4) Revilers*









Radically different colour schemes and backgrounds...
*
Scythes of the Emperor*- very much a depleted force verging on extinction with a LOT of combat experience versus the Tyranids after being caught by the vanguard fleets of Hive Fleet Kraken, losing their homeworld to the rapacious xenos.

*Invaders*- very depleted force after an all out assault against the Eldar Craftworld Idharae, and then a invasion of revenge from Craftworld Alaitoc overcomes their defences and only 3 companies escape their home world.

*Knights of Gryphonne*- Gryphonne IV was a Forge World that was a major supplier of armoured vehicles to the Imperial Guard overrun and left lifeless by Hive Fleet Leviathan (whilst there is no direct connection between the Chapter and Forge World I would be pursuing the background that there is). Knights of Gryphonne currently a Space Bound chapter, which strays from the Codex Astartes in having no indicator of a Marine's Company in his heraldry.

*Revilers*- next to no information is known regarding these Marines.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I vote Scythes as I had alot of fun painting mine and modeling them. I give my Vets Scythes and all the warriors Kraken markings. Also lots of Nid heads and talons taken as trophys.
If I where you I would paint up a test marine of all 4 chapters and see which ones you like. As I know I changed 1/2 way though my CSM as I did not liking painting the scheme.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Knights of Gryphonne. Seeing as the Tyranids draw all life from a planet, theoretically, the planet would still have the Technology and equipment in some zones (obviously battle scarred, but salvageable). 

The lack of marine company heraldry can be a good point for you to either create one, or make the painting simpler. The transfers from Bretonnians or Empire could work well with the Shoulder pads as well.

However, you seem to like forces which are much depleted as well, so battle scarring is more than feasable, if you care for something.

Plus, the dull burnt colour is good - the green is just too wishy washy, grey just reminds me of unpainted models (and a bad memory of 13th company), and the Scythes while not overdone, are semi popular already among some players - there are 3 who regularly attend Manchester and Stockport Games Workshops.


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

Scythes of the Emperor; I always have liked their background and scheme.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

fair do's those are damn good reasons for your choices.

I'm not sure how I'd do the Revilers- was thinking if I could get a stone effect, or make it look similar to the pre-Heresy Word Bearers Granite armour...but we'll see. Not sure if I would do Knights of Gryphonne as necessarily a depleted force (apparently they're currently crusading in Segmentum Tempestus with no indication of being severely under strength- but we'll see how we go when a Chapter is actually decided on).


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I voted for Sythes of the Emperor. But I really don't like the yellow crotch piece... 

Anyways, good to see that this project is almost taking place :grin:.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I started my Scythes of the Emperor army about a month ago and have around 1000 points painted. If you do choose them I would talk to Druchii in space he helped me with my army.
Here is the a link to the thread where we talked about Scythes when I started my army.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19894
And here is a site about the scythes 
http://www.the-scythes.com/scythes.html


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Scythes, the background and the colour scheme are a bit more striking than the other three. Good opertunity for conversions as well.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I say Scythes once again, they look great painted and have a really interesting background.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Once more, I vote for the Knights of Gryphonne. Why?

-Scythes are nice, but getting a decent yellow going on THAT many marines might drive you mad; Look at the higher rates of insanity amongst Imperial Fists players.
-Invaders: Everyone will probably ask "Are those Salamanders? Why are they painted funny?"
-Revilers: As per the Invaders, but subsitute "Relictors", instead.

-Knights: Copper, being metallic, is essentially "shiny", and will look quite striking on the tabletop. As Vaz mentionned, you can use Bretonian transfers for them, as well as Bretonnian knight bitz to make them more "knightly". AND I've never seen a Knights of Gryphonne army... always a bonus to be unique.


----------



## Dead (May 14, 2008)

Knights of Gryphonne.

By far very cool. I usually don't find DIY chapters to be that cool, yet this one is.

You can do knight conversions from Fantasy. The whole concept of knights in space using lots of heavy armor sounds really cool, and I havn't seen it before. Yes there is the Inquisition which makes us think of the middle ages, but I never think of Medieval Knights about Grey Knights. IMO Knights of Gryphonne can add a real cool feudal twist to your 40k games!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Dead said:


> Knights of Gryphonne.
> 
> By far very cool. I usually don't find DIY chapters to be that cool, yet this one is.
> 
> You can do knight conversions from Fantasy. The whole concept of knights in space using lots of heavy armor sounds really cool, and I havn't seen it before. Yes there is the Inquisition which makes us think of the middle ages, but I never think of Medieval Knights about Grey Knights. IMO Knights of Gryphonne can add a real cool feudal twist to your 40k games!


Oooo... imagine Grey Knights converted into Knights of Gryphonne... :good:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello, I believe we've just discovered what my Honour Guard are going to be converted from if I do Knights of Gryphonne...

@Dead- the knights of Gryphonne aren't a DIY chapter per say, I found their colour scheme on Lexicanum- from an Armageddon Index Astartes article.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Gota go with the reveliers. Screw the codex, its annoying and limis your numbers. (Eventualy collect more than 1000 models mwahahaha!)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I voted Knights, why because I run a Griphon chapter, I love the iconology, and fantasy stuuf makes some great addins. There is also some great reaper models that you can use as conversions for this army as well.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

The Knights, you have lots of opportunity in the fluff and the colour scheme is the better of the four.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Scythes of the Emperor! Coolest of the bunch, and I've never seen a full Scythes army before, only the sample mini that GW has on their website


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well now I'm just confused, I downloaded an oldish version of the SM collectors guide and the Knights of Gryphonne are presented as having an all over burnt red colour scheme- I'll probably stick with the burnt orange/ceramic and black look as it's from Index Astartes which is a slightly newer publication but it seems like the Knights of Gryphonne are in the same camp as the Raptors in that GW can't make up it's mind on their paint scheme...ah well.

EDIT: all is well. the How to paint Space Marines book supports the Index Astartes article.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Raptors in IA 2 are listed as a Dark/Camo-ish green, with even one of the tanks including stippling and desert camoflage on.

Nothing on the Knights as yet though.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah but Raptor's pre-3rd Battle for Armageddon/IA 2 were a bright blue and yellow, then they changed to a camo Green and now they're back to Yellow and Blue in the 5th ed. codex.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

They also had that cool grey/snow camo pattern from the old Compendium book as well, although that was back when marines where beakies, thus the raptors had yellow noses as well.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay- there's less than 3 hours now till the Space Marine Chapter I'll be using is chosen, so anyone who wants to vote on this very 'important' issue ad best get your votes in now.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Right the poll has closed and the results are in-

It was an extremely close vote all things considered but as of now my new Chapter will be:

*Scythes of the Emperor*


----------

